# WARN actuator issue......need help.



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Been using my WARN blade with electric actuator for lifting for about 3 years now, and not a single problem until yesterday.

Has anyone had issues with the motor not working in both directions? I can lift but can't lower my blade and really not sure if I should be troubleshooting the actuator or the switch.

I emailed WARN through their website this morning but don't really expect anything back from them in a real rush........but I'd like to get this fixed asap for obvious reasons.

Any ideas, guys/gals?


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I had the exact problem with an electric motor on my Moose Plow. The motor lasted for about two years. I took the motor to a electric motor repair shop, and they suggested I have the motor rebuilt, which was going to cost me about half the price of a winch. So I bought winch, which is the way I recommend you head.


-Iron Mike-;1375759 said:


> Been using my WARN blade with electric actuator for lifting for about 3 years now, and not a single problem until yesterday.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the motor not working in both directions? I can lift but can't lower my blade and really not sure if I should be troubleshooting the actuator or the switch.
> 
> ...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

just try the switch,,see if you have pwr and gnd in both directions. just eliminate that to start with, or that could be the problem. If its like a typical actuator, pwr on one side and gnd on the other for lift,,,and the other way around for lower.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd second the switch check as well. Switches will fail much more often than motors will. Pull the switch and check continuity on both the up and down sides of it. Hopefully that's all it is!


----------



## 850xp (Dec 3, 2011)

Call them, they are very helpful!
They just came out with some new plow equipment too, a lift limit switch and slack remover.


----------

